# يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة - شجرة التين غير المثمرة وتطهير الهيكل



## aymonded (9 أبريل 2012)

*يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة*​ *شجرة التين غير المثمرة وتطهير الهيكل
+++ ممكن الدخول على هذا الموضوع تابع يوم الأثنين من البصخة المقدسة:
**تأملات في أثنين البصخة المقدسة – فضح خفايا النفس وعلاجها وشفاءها بالصليب*


*تمهيد*:​يُقسم أسبوع البصخة إلى نصفين من الناحية الطقسية، فأيام الأثنين والثلاثاء  والأربعاء من البصخة يُطغي عليها سمة خاصة تختلف عن باقي الأيام الأُخرى  في السنة اليتورچية، ففي هذه الأيام الثلاثة لا يُرفع بخور في الكنيسة، أما  باقي أيام اسبوع البصخة مع يوم السبت، أي الخميس والجمعة والسبت فهي  تُعتبر بمثابة جزء من الاحتفالات الفصحية، حيث يبرز لكل يوم منهما وجهاً من  أوجه سرّ الفصح الخلاصي حتى يُكلل بيوم عيد القيامة المجيد عيد فرح  الخليقة الجديدة، وعموماً الأيام الثلاثة الأولى من هذا الأسبوع تمثل معاً  وحدة ليتورچية مشتركة كمدخل مباشر للاحتفال بالآلام الخلاصية لشخص ربنا  يسوع والتي صارت أيام تسبحة مجيدة يُرفع فيها الشكر من كل قلب تذوق بهجة  الخلاص التي صنعها لنا القدوس الحي من بين الأموات.*ما قبل يوم الأثنين والنبوات:*​قبل أن يُشرق صباح يوم الاثنين، نلتقي بقراءات الكنيسة التي تُقال في  مساء أحد الشعانين، فالساعة الأولى من ليلة الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة نقرأ  نبوة (صفنيا النبي 1: 2 – 12): 
 [ ... اسكت قدام السيد الرب  (اصْمُتُوا فِي مَحْضَرِ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ) لأن يوم الرب قريب، لأن الرب  قد أعد ذبيحة قدس مدعويه. ويكون في يوم ذبيحة الرب إني أُعاقب الرؤساء  وبني الملك وجميع اللابسين لبُاساً غريباً (وَثَنِيَّةً). وفي ذلك اليوم  أُعاقب كل الذين يقفزون من فوق العتبة (عتبه الهيكل) (يقفزون عَلَى غِرَارِ  كَهَنَةِ دَاجُونَ) الذين يملأون بيت سيدهم ظُلماً وغِشاً. ويكون في ذلك  اليوم يقول الرب صوت صراخ من باب السمك وولولة من القسم الثاني وكسر عظيم  من الآكام... ويكون في ذلك الوقت إني أُفتش أُورشليم بالسرج (مصباح)  وأُعاقب الرجال الجامدين على درديهم (قَاذُورَاتِهِمْ) القائلين في قلوبهم  أن الرب لا يُحسن ولا يُسيء. ] 
 + وفي الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الأثنين:  فتقرا فيها أيضاً من نبوة (صفنيا النبي 1: 14 – 2: 1 و2) والذي يبدأ بـ [  قريب يوم الرب العظيم، قريب وسريع جداً صوت يوم الرب... ] 
 + وفي  الساعة السادسة من ليلة الأثنين: فترد فيها نبوة من (يوئيل النبي 1: 5 –  15)" [ ... ذَبُلت شجرة التين... بَطُلت الذبيحة والسكيب من بيت الرب  إلهكم... ادخلوا إلى بيت الرب إلهكم، واصرخوا إلى إلهكم جداً، وقولوا ويلٌ  لي، ويلٌ لي، لأن يوم الرب قريب... ]
 + وفي الساعة التاسعة من ليلة الاثنين تُقرأ (نبوة ميخا النبي 2: 3 – 10)
 + وأيضاً في الساعة الحادية عشر تُقرا (نبوة ميخا النبي 3: 1 – 4)  وطبعاً نجد النبوات متناسقة جداً مع أحداث اليوم كما سوف نراها لأنها تعلن  الدينونة وسبب طرد الرب الباعة من الهيكل ولعن شجرة التين: [حينئذ يصرخون  إلى الرب فلا يجيبهم بل يستر وجهه عنهم في ذلك الوقت كما اساءوا أعمالهم  (ثُمَّ حِينَ يَسْتَغِيثُونَ بِالرَّبِّ لاَ يَسْتَجِيبُ وَيَحْجُبُ  وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ بِسَبَبِ مَا ارْتَكَبوهُ مِنْ  أَعْمَالٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ) ]
 وجميع النبوات السابق ذكرها والتي وردت في  سواعي ليلة الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة لم ترد في "مخطوطة قطمارس لندن (ق  12)"، بل وردت فقط في "مخطوط قطمارس باريس (ق 14)"، وهذا المخطوط الأخير (ق  14) نُقل القطمارس المطبوع سنة 1921م.
 ومن الصعوبة الآن أن أضع جدول  للقراءات النبوية مع توضيح القراءات القديمة والقراءات المختلفة بين  المخطوطتين والإضافات التي دخلت بعد ذلك، بل فقط سنكتفي بما ذكرته فقط  لأهميته قبل التعرف على أحداث اليوم.
 وممكن لمعرفة مزيد من التفاصيل  الرجوع لكتاب (البصخة المقدسة، التاريخ الطقسي/ طقوس الصلوات – الجزء الأول  والثاني من سلسلة طقوس أصوام وأعياد الكنيسة للراهب القدس أثناسيوس  المقاري)​*أحداث يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة
*​خرج يسوع من بيت عنيا الواقعة على سفح جبل الزيتون الشرقي، والتي اشتهرت  بأنها وطن لعازر وأخته مريم ومرثا، وهي على بعد خمسة عشر غلوة أي نحو  2700متر من أورشليم (يوحنا 11: 18) قاصداً الهيكل، لأنه كان يصرف نهار هذا  الاسبوع في الهيكل، وفي المساء كان يرجع إلى بيت عنيا ليبيت هُناك (لوقا  21: 37، 38).
 وبينما هو مار في صباح هذا اليوم، لعن شجرة التين غير  المثمرة (متى 21: 12 – 19؛ مرقس 11: 12 – 19)، والسبب في لعنه إياها، أنها  كانت مورقة، والعادة أن يظهر الثمر مع الورق في هذا النوع من الأشجار،  فحينما تبدأ الأوراق في الظهور نجد وجود الثمر واضح، كما أن بعض الثمر  ينضُج أحياناً قبل غيره بأيام كثيرة.
 وقد جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس أنه  لم يكن وقت نُضج التين، ومن ثمَّ فكان يقتضي الأمر بألا يكون فيها ورق من  الأساس. فوجود الورق قبل أوانه في تلك التينة كان علامة على أنها مثمرة قبل  أوان الثمار. ولكن لم يوجد فيها شيء من الثمر الفج، ولا من الثمر الناضج،  ولا أية دليل واضح على أنها ستُثمر. فتلك الشجرة الكثيرة الورق الخالية من  الثمر المبكر والمتأخر كانت تُمثل حالة الأمة اليهودية، والتي أدَّعت أنها  الأمة المنفردة بالقداسة على الأرض، لأنه كان لها الشريعة والهيكل والرسوم  والشعائر الدينية المقدسة مع الأصوام والأعياد والذبائح الصباحية والمسائية  – كما رأينا سابقاً في موضوع دراسة الذبائح في العهد القديم – ومع كل ذلك  خلت من الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة والتواضع والاستعداد لقبول المسيح الرب  وإطاعة أوامره المُحيية، فافتخرت بكونها شعب الله الخاص، ورفضت ابنه الذي  أرسله حسب نبوات الأنبياء التي يحفظونها عن ظهر قلب !!!

 ولما دخل  الرب يسوع الهيكل، ابتدأ يُخرج الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل، وقلب  موائد الصيارفة، وكراسي باعة الحمام، ولم يدع أحداً يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع  (مرقس 11: 15، 16). وقد رتب القديس مرقس في إنجيله حوادث كل يوم من الأسبوع  الأخير بحسب ترتيب وقوعها. وقد ظهر لربنا يسوع المسيح – له المجد – أن  صراخ الباعة والمشترين وأصوات البهائم ورُعاتها في الهيكل تليق بمغارة  الصوص التي يقسمون فيها المسروقات بالخصام.
 ولنا أن نعرف أن هذه  الأغنام والحمام يباعوا في الهيكل من أجل الخدمة وتقديم الذبائح، بمعنى أن  شكلها مشروع وضروري ولازم ونافع فعلاً، فقال لهم يسوع: [مكتوب بيتي بيت  الصلاة يُدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص] (متى 21: 13) وهي بالطبع نبوَّة  إرميا النبي (إرميا 7: 8 – 11)، ولذلك رأينا أن نبوات ليلة الاثنين مناسبة  جداً للحداث التي نتذكرها يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة، ولكي نفهم ما  صنعه الرب بكل دقة لابد من ان نقرأ من سفر أرميا النبي الإصحاح السابع:
+ الكلمة التي صارت إلى أرميا من قبل الرب هي: قف في باب بيت الرب ونادِ  هُناك بهذه الكلمة وقل اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا جميع يهوذا الداخلين في هذه  الأبواب لتسجدوا للرب. هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل: 
 اصلحوا طرقكم  وأعمالكم فأسكنكم في هذا الموضع. لا تتكلوا على كلام الكذب قائلين هيكل  الرب هيكل الرب هيكل الرب هوَّ. لأنكم ان اصلحتم إصلاحاً طُرقكم وأعمالكم،  أن أجريتم عدلاً بين الإنسان وصاحبه. أن لم تظلموا الغريب واليتيم والأرملة  ولم تسفكوا دماً زكياً في هذا الموضع ولم تسيروا وراء آلهة أُخرى لإذائكم.  فإني أُسكنكم في هذا الموضع في الأرض التي أعطيت لآبائكم من الأزل وإلى  الأبد. ها أنكم متكلون على كلام الكذب الذي لا ينفع. أتسرقون وتقتلون  وتزنون وتحلفون كذباً وتبخرون للبعل وتسيرون وراء آلهة أُخرى لم تعرفوها.  ثم تأتون وتقفون أمامي في هذا البيت الذي دُعيَّ باسمي عليه وتقولون قد  أنقذنا حتى تعملوا كل هذه الرجاسات. هل صار هذا البيت الذي دُعيَّ باسمي  عليه مغارة لصوص في أعينكم، هانذا أيضاً قد رأيت يقول الرب. لكن اذهبوا إلى  موضعي الذي في شيلوه الذي أسكنت فيه اسمي أولاً وانظروا ما صنعت به من أجل  شرّ شعبي إسرائيل. والآن من أجل عملكم هذه الأعمال يقول الرب وقد كلمتكم  مُبكراً، ومكلماً، فلم تسمعوا، ودعوتكم فلم تجيبوا. أصنع بالبيت الذي دعي  باسمي عليه الذي أنتم متكلون عليه وبالموضع الذي أعطيتكم وآباءكم إياه كما  صنعت بشيلوه. وأطرحكم من أمامي كما طرحت كل إخوتكم كل نسل إفرايم. وأنت  (الكلام لأرميا) فلا تصل ِلأجل هذا الشعب ولا ترفع لأجلهم دُعاء ولا صلاة  ولا تلح عليَّ لأني لا أسمعك. أما ترى ماذا يعملون في مدن يهوذا وفي شوارع  أورشليم. الأبناء يلتقطون حطباً والآباء يوقدون النار والنساء يعجن العجين  ليصنعن كعكاً لملكة السماوات ولسكب سكائب لآلهة أُخرى لكي يغيظوني. أفأياي  يغيظون يقول الرب، أليس أنفسهم لأجل خزي وجوههم. لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب  ها غضبي وغيظي ينسكبان على هذا الموضع، على الناس وعلى البهائم وعلى شجر  الحقل وعلى ثمر الأرض فيتقدان ولا ينطفئان. (ارميا 7: 1 – 20)​  وهنا يتضح القصد مما عمله الرب في الهيكل وأيضاً مع الشجرة الغير مثمرة، لأن الأثنان متداخلين معاً، ويكملوا المعنى. 
  + أليس هذان الموقفان يعبران عن حالنا اليوم بجدارة، ألم نوجد أحياناً  كثيرة من جهة الشكل خُدام، نخدم الله ونتحدث عن القداسة والعبادة الحق  ونواظب على طقوس الكنيسة والصلوات والأچبية، ولنا شكل وصورة التقوى كالتينة  المورقة والتي لها شكل رائع يُفرح كل من يراها، ولكنها بلا ثمر !!! أليس  لنا شكل المُعلمين ولا نُريد أن نتعلم !!! 
 الله يا إخوتي لا يقبل أحد  بُناءً على شكله أو حسب مظهره من الخارج، فماذا ينفعنا الشكل الخارجي  أمامه، فأن كنت تلبس ثوب الخدمة تحت أي مُسمى [ خادم، أمين خدمة، شماس،  راهب، كاهن.. الخ أو أياً ما كان هوَّ شكلك، وتخدم داخل الكنيسة تحت أي  مُسمى من المُسميات، أو أي عمل مهما ما كان ] فأي منفعة لك أن لم تُثمر  وتظهر فيك ثمار الروح أن كان يعمل في داخلك حقاً:
 + [ هوذا أنت  تُسمى يهودياً (ممكن نبدلها بكلمة مسيحي) وتتكل على الناموس وتفتخر بالله،  وتعرف مشيئته وتُميز الأمور المتخالفة متعلماً من الناموس. وتثق أنك قائد  للعُميان ونور للذين في الظلمة. ومُهذب للأغبياء ومُعلم للأطفال ولك صورة  العلم والحق في الناموس. فأنت إذاً الذي تعلم غيرك ألست تعلم نفسك، الذي  تكرز أن لا يُسرق أتسرق. الذي تقول أن لا يزنى أتزني، الذي تستكره الأوثان  أتسرق الهياكل. الذي تفتخر بالناموس (واليوم الكلام لنا ونقول الإنجيل)  أبتعدي الناموس (الإنجيل ونواميس الله) تُهين الله. لأن اسم الله يجدف عليه  بسببكم بين الأمم كما هو مكتوب: لأن اليهودي (المسيحي) في الظاهر (من جهة  الشكل) ليس هو يهوديا ولا الختان (الذي يرمز للمعمودية بخلع جسم الخطايا  ولبس الإنسان الجديد) الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختانا. بل اليهودي في الخفاء  هو اليهودي وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان الذي مدحه ليس من  الناس بل من الله  ] (رومية 2: 17 – 24 ؛ 28 – 29)​  وأيضاً ألم نكن  في أحياناً كثيرة نُهين الله داخل بيته بشكل احتفالاتنا الصاخبة والتي لا  نحترم فيها الله ونعطيه الإكرام اللائق به كقدوس، ألم نتاجر أحياناً في  داخل بيت الله بشكل البيع والشراء للتربح والتكسُّب، ألم نُهين هياكل الله  التي هي نحن بدخولنا بأشكال لا تليق ببيت الرب وفي عدم تقوى وقلب مستقيم،  وبسببنا يُجدف في النهاية على الاسم الحسن !!!
 اليوم يا إخوتي هي  دعوة لنا أن نفحص أنفسنا ونضعها تحت يد الرب القوية لئلا نستحق اللعنة التي  صارت للتينة، أو يطردنا الله من مجد ملكوته لأننا صرنا نختلس ونسرق في بيت  الله ولا نوقره في هيكله وفي داخل مكان عبادته، وهذا دليل على أننا لم  نعرفه بعد ولا زلنا تحت سلطان الخطية نحيا وفق الإنسان العتيق الميت  بالخطايا والذنوب والخالي من التقوى، فاليوم لنا أن نصنع ثماراً تليق  بالتوبة، ونتقي الله ونحترمه جداً، نهابة كأب ونحترمه كسيد عظيم وملك  متَوَّج بمجد عظيم كما استقبلناه اليوم في عيد الشعانين لأنه أتى ليملك على  كل قلب يطلبه كملك وسيد وديع ومتواضع القلب.​*____قراءات يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة _____*​طبعاً مضمون قراءات يوم الاثنين من البَصخة المقدسة، فهو يدور حول حدثين رئيسيين في هذا اليوم كما رأينا وشرحنا:
+ الحدث الأول: لعن الرب لشجرة التين غير المثمرة.
+ الحدث الثاني: تطهير الهيكل الذي دُنَّس بعبادات شكلية.

فتتابع القراءات في صباح اليوم، يوضح حقيقة واحدة، هي كيف مال الإنسان  إلى الخطية بإرادته وسلطانه وحده، وترك إلهه الحي وتبع آلهة غريبة (المال،  اللذة، حب التسلط، الطمع في الكراسي والمراكز الدينية أو العالمية.. الخ)،  وقد انتظر الرب ليرى ثمراً من تعب يديه فلم يجد. فكان لزاماً أن يُدين الرب  الرياء ويفضحه بقوه لأن ثمرته كانت الكبرياء والتعالي وعدم احترام وتوقير  الله، ويُطهر منه الهيكل.
 أما آخر إنجيل في الصباح، فكان رد فعل  الإنسان الذي أصرّ على السلوك في النفاق والتزييف، حينما رفع اليهود  الحجارة ليرجموا يسوع ولكنه خرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم، وتوارى عنهم.​  أليس هذا عينه رد فعلنا حينما يواجهنا الله عن طريق خدامة بالروح القدس،  فحينما نسمع تبكيتاً لنستفيق لنعود لنتوب ونفهم أننا نجلب غضب الدينونة  علينا ونستحقه، نجدنا نهتاج بشدة على كل من يظهر عيوبنا داخل الكنيسة وكأنه  هو التي فعلها ونريد أن نستقصيه ونبعده ونهينه بشدة ونتهمه بأشد الاتهامات  التي نُكيلها له، بل ومن الجائز نريد ان نحرمه حرماناً لكي لا يبقى صوت  تبكيت للضمير، وطبعاً السبب أننا نريد أن نحتفظ بشكلنا الحلو أمام الناس  ونسينا أننا عريانين أمام الله نستحق أن يتحول عنا ولا يسمع لنا قط، ونستحق  أن يتركنا لشهوات قلوبنا لأننا لا نريد أن نصنع ثمراً يليق بالتوبة، ونخرج  ثمراً ردياً مع أن لنا صورة التقوى وننكر قوتها، وبذلك نختم على اللعنة  التي في قلبنا مستترة وظاهرة أمام الله الحي !!!
 يا إخوتي لنستفيق  (وأنا معكم) لأن الفأس وُضعت على أصل الشجرة وكل من لا يصنع ثماراً تليق  بالتوبة يُقطع، فلننتبه لأن الله يصبر علينا هذه السنة أيضاً لا لكي نضيع  الوقت ونحكم على من يقول أن فينا أخطاء أو يقول أن في داخل الكنيسة عيوب  الناس ظاهرة، بل لنفحص أنفسنا ونعود فنتوب، وهذا اليوم ينبهنا أن لا نهتم  بما يرانا الناس وما هو شكلنا، بل نهتم كيف نظهر أمام الله الحي التي عيناه  كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام، فأن لم ننتبه لما نصنع وعوض أن نرجم من  ينبهنا كما فعل اليهود لأنهم لا يريدون أن يتوبوا وحزنوا جداً كيف يظهرهم  المسيح الرب بشكل لا يليق وماذا سيقول الناس عنهم وأين كرامتهم؛ فلنستفيق  اليوم قبل أن تأتي ساعة ونذهب للقبر أو يأتي المسيح الرب في يوم الدينونة  الأخير ويطرحنا عنه، فالأفضل أن نُفضح أمام الناس ونعلن أننا خطاة نحتاج  لتوبة عوض أن نُفضح أمام المسيح الرب الملك والسيد ونُطرح في الظلمة  الخارجية !!!​ وأمَّا عن قراءات المساء لهذا اليوم – والتي تُسمى في  الطقس ليلة الثلاثاء – فهي علاج لخطايا النفاق والرياء والزيف والتواني عند  الحُكماء في أعين أنفسهم، وهي أنواع الخطايا التي عرضتها قراءات الصباح،  وكان العلاج ينحصر في ضرورة السهر الروحي بعد الدخول من الباب الضيق. وبذلك  فقد صارت قراءات هذا المساء تمهيداً طبيعياً لأحداث يوم الثلاثاء وقراءاته  والتي سنكتبها ونعرضها غداً الاثنين لنستقبل يوم الثلاثاء بوعي ونحيا فيه  بكل قلبنا، بركة هذه الأيام المقدسة معكم يا أحباء الرب وأعزاءه آمين.​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

تنبية مهم للغايـــــــــــــــــه :

الله لا يلعن أحد بمفهومنا الإنساني، لأن اللعنة تأتي من الخطية والانحراف عن الله القدوس الحي، لأن اللعنة هي ثمرة الخطية الطبيعية التي أجرتها موت، ولكن لعن الرب هنا للتينه هو إظهار حقيقة مخفية فيها،وهو الرياء، لأنه طبعاً لا يقصد لعن شجرة في ذاتها، بل المشكلة بيوضحها في قلب الإنسان، وأعظم خطية بل وأم وأب الخطايا كلها هو [ الرياء، والكبرياء ]، لأن أي خطية مهما ما كانت سهل أن يتوب الإنسان فيها، لكن الرياء والكبرياء من أصعب الخطايا التي قد يصل للإنسان لخط عدم الرجعة وتقسي القلب جداً، حتى أنه يتعدى على الله نفسه أن مس كبرياء قلبه بشيء أو حاول أن يفضح رياءه، لذلك نجد الكثيرين يهيجون جداً على بعض المعلمين الروحانيين المملوئين نعمة من الله، بسبب فضح عورة القلب لأجل الشفاء، لذلك لا يتطيق المتكبر المغرور ولا المرائي أن يسمع كلمة من أب روحي مملوء من روح الله، ولا يقدر أن يكمل موضوع مكتوب بالروح لكشف النفس وعلاجها الحقيقي، لذلك توبته ليست سليمة قط بل هي مجرد منظر وشكل لأجل أن يخفي كبرياء قلبه ورياءه ..... 

قادر إلهنا الحي أن يحمينا من هذه الحالة الصعبة للغاية
وعلينا أن ننتبه جداً لئلا ندخل في أي من هذه الحالات المره والمريرة جداً
 كونوا معافين في قوة شفاء النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2013)

> يا أحبائي لنستفيق  لأن الفأس وُضعت على أصل الشجرة وكل من لا يصنع ثماراً تليق بالتوبة يُقطع،  فلننتبه لأن الله يصبر علينا هذه السنة أيضاً لا لكي نضيع الوقت ونحاكم  على من يقول أن فينا أخطاء، وفي داخل الكنيسة عيوب الناس ظاهرة، بل لنفحص  أنفسنا ونعود فنتوب، وهذا اليوم ينبهنا أن لا نهتم بما يرانا الناس به أو  من خلاله، بل نهتم كيف نظهر أمام الله الحي التي عيناه كلهيب نار،  فأن لم ننتبه لما نصنع، وعوض أن نرجم من ينبهنا كما فعل اليهود لأنهم لا  يريدون أن يتوبوا وحزنوا جداً كيف يظهرهم المسيح الرب بشكل لا يليق، وماذا  سيقول الناس عنهم !!!


*ربنا قادر ان يعطينا ثمار الروح القدس 
ولا نكون داخل الكنيسه كباعة الحمام ة والصيارفه**
شكرا ايمن لروعة الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك ويديم عليك محبته وسلامه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

آمين فآمين، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
النعمة معك
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أبريل 2013)

> الله لا يلعن -الله لا يسب 
*المسيح  حكم * على التينة  بعد فحص دقيق وتمهل شديد ومسايرة رحيمة لابعد الحدود بانت للدانى والقاصي... وهو تعمد إظهار ذلك  للكل.
المسيح *هو إله التينة * الموجوده على الطريق بلا مالك يتملكها وهو* إله يقطينة يونان النبي* فى يون 4
الحكم بلا رحمة  من* صاحب الحق وحده فى الحكم *
- الحكم بلا رحمة لمن   لم ولا يستفد من الرحمة .
كل شجرةً لا تصنع ثمراً  [ ,وليس أى ثمر بل المطلوب ثمراً جيداً]تقطع  وتلقي فى النار ...
+ربنا ينفعنى ببركة هذا التعليم الروحانى ويمنحنى بمقتضاه التوبة والنقاوة +  
+*إضافة :من هنا *


----------



## AdmanTios (29 أبريل 2013)

*صدقت قولاً أستاذي الحبيب*
 
 * لذا " ( فاسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعلمون اليوم ولا الساعة*
 *            التي يأتي فيها إبن البشر ) ( لو 40:12)*
 
 * نعم بالحق رب المجد لن يقبل أي أحد بناءً على  شكلُه*
 * فلن ينفعنا الشكل أمامه و لا الملبس أيضاً ما عدا القلب*
 * المُمتلئ حقاً من ثمار الروح الذي يُعلن عن مجد أسم
رب القوات المخوف و المملوء مجداً .

أيضاً الثلاثة أمثلة الرائعة عن الأستعداد لمثل هذا الموقف
بداية من مثال " العذاري الحكيمات و العذاري الجاهلات "
مروراً بمثال " العبد الردئ " نهاية بمثال " الوزنات " و التي
جميع شواهدهم تؤكد علي كلام شخص رب المجد الذي
سيُدين الكل كحسب القلب و العمل معاً .

بل سيكون حالُنا هو الأصعب إذ سنُحاسب علي المواهب
المُعطاة لنا و الممنوحة من قبل رب المجد و لسنا سوي
قائمين عليها نُقدم كشف حساب عن ثمرة **هذه **الوزنات .

يا رب لكم نتمني أن نتمثل بالعبد الأمين الذي أقمتُه
بالأمانة علي القليل فوعدتُه " سأقيمك علي الكثير "
و لكم نرجو أن نكون عبيداً صالحين نترجي الدخول
إلي فرح سيدنا كأبناء للنعمة بحق ........ آمين

سلمت يمينك أستاذي الغالي و ليُبارك رب المجد
بعمل يديك و كل عمل صالح يُمجد أسمُه القدوس
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *صدقت قولاً أستاذي الحبيب*
> 
> * لذا " ( فاسهروا إذاً لأنكم لا تعلمون اليوم ولا الساعة*
> *            التي يأتي فيها إبن البشر ) ( لو 40:12)*
> ...



أشكرك على هذا التعليق الرائع الذي يحركنا نحو الله بتواضع القلب لنصرخ طالبين مراحمه الكثيرة علينا، وأن يعطينا قوة الحب الصادق وبذل الذات، مع حياة القداسة والمتاجرة بما أعطانا من وزنات ومواهب لنخدم اسمه القدوس ونمجد صلاحه أمام الجميع، كن معافي في قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> > الله لا يلعن -الله لا يسب
> *المسيح  حكم * على التينة  بعد فحص دقيق وتمهل شديد ومسايرة رحيمة لابعد الحدود بانت للدانى والقاصي... وهو تعمد إظهار ذلك  للكل.
> المسيح *هو إله التينة * الموجوده على الطريق بلا مالك يتملكها وهو* إله يقطينة يونان النبي* فى يون 4
> الحكم بلا رحمة  من* صاحب الحق وحده فى الحكم *
> ...



وهبنا الله معاً اخي الحبيب في كنيسة الله، أن نكون أنقياء داخلاً حتى نثمر لحساب مجده الخاص، واشكرك كتير على تعليقك الواعي ومحبتك الحلوة، كن معافي في قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2013)

> وأعظم خطية بل وأم وأب الخطايا كلها هو [ الرياء، والكبرياء ]، لأن أي خطية مهما ما كانت سهل أن يتوب الإنسان فيها، لكن الرياء والكبرياء من أصعب الخطايا التي قد يصل للإنسان لخط عدم الرجعة وتقسي القلب جداً، حتى أنه يتعدى على الله نفسه أن مس كبرياء قلبه بشيء أو حاول أن يفضح رياءه



أشكر الرب دائماً جزيل الشكر أخي ايمن

أنني بنعمته أتلقى دروساً "بالمجان"

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب اليعازر
ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة النعمة ووداعة القلب محفوظ قلبنا في قوة الاتضاع
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## mary naeem (29 أبريل 2013)

تامل رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك اعمال يديك من اجل اسمه الفدوس


----------



## fouad78 (29 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> تنبية مهم للغايـــــــــــــــــه :​
> 
> الله لا يلعن أحد بمفهومنا الإنساني، لأن اللعنة تأتي من الخطية والانحراف عن الله القدوس الحي، لأن اللعنة هي ثمرة الخطية الطبيعية التي أجرتها موت، ولكن لعن الرب هنا للتينه هو إظهار حقيقة مخفية فيها،وهو الرياء، لأنه طبعاً لا يقصد لعن شجرة في ذاتها، بل المشكلة بيوضحها في قلب الإنسان، وأعظم خطية بل وأم وأب الخطايا كلها هو [ الرياء، والكبرياء ]، لأن أي خطية مهما ما كانت سهل أن يتوب الإنسان فيها، لكن الرياء والكبرياء من أصعب الخطايا التي قد يصل للإنسان لخط عدم الرجعة وتقسي القلب جداً، حتى أنه يتعدى على الله نفسه أن مس كبرياء قلبه بشيء أو حاول أن يفضح رياءه، لذلك نجد الكثيرين يهيجون جداً على بعض المعلمين الروحانيين المملوئين نعمة من الله، بسبب فضح عورة القلب لأجل الشفاء، لذلك لا يتطيق المتكبر المغرور ولا المرائي أن يسمع كلمة من أب روحي مملوء من روح الله، ولا يقدر أن يكمل موضوع مكتوب بالروح لكشف النفس وعلاجها الحقيقي، لذلك توبته ليست سليمة قط بل هي مجرد منظر وشكل لأجل أن يخفي كبرياء قلبه ورياءه .....​
> 
> ...


 
قالت لي إحداهن ذات مرة: "أنا على الأكيد لن اذهب إلى جهنم"
قلت: لماذا؟!
قالت: أنا لم أسرق ولم اقتل ولم أزني ... إلخ لذلك لن أذهب إلى جهنم 
طبعاً لم أصدق أن هناك إنسان كامل وإنما ربما كبريائها يمنعها من أن ترى أخطائها
تذكرت على الفور قصة شجرة التين الخضراء التي هي من دون ثمار
قلت لها: عددت لي ما لم تفعليه، فهل تستطيعين ان تعدي لي ما فعلته كإنسانة مؤمنة؟
طبعاً احتارت ف الجواب

حدثتها عن شجرة التينة الخضراء التي هي من دون ثمار
وذكرت لها الآية في رسالة يعقوب: "وأنا أريك بأعمالي إيماني"

موضوعك هذا ذكرني بهذه الحادثة
الرب يعطيك القوة والصحة والعافية حتى تمتعنا بمواضيعك الرائعة
معطراً المنتدى برائحة المسيح الزكية
​


----------



## e-Sword (29 أبريل 2013)

*



			الله يا إخوتي لا  يقبل أحد بناءً على شكله، فماذا ينفعنا أمامه مظهرنا، فأن كنت تلبس ثوب  الخدمة تحت أي مُسمى [ خادم حديث في الخدمة أو متقدم، أمين خدمة، شماس،  راهب، كاهن، أسقف، تخدم داخل الكنيسة تحت أي مُسمى من المُسميات، وعمل أي  عمل تحت أي مُسمى من المُسميات ] فأي منفعة لك أن لم تُثمر وتظهر فيك ثمر  الروح أن كان يعمل في داخلك حقاً :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صح كلامك 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أبريل 2013)

وأيضاً ألم نكن في أحياناً كثيرة نُهين الله داخل بيته بشكل احتفالاتنا الصاخبة والتي لا نحترم فيها الله، ألم يُتاجر بعضنا في داخل بيت الله بشكل البيع والشراء لأجل لتربح والتكسُّب بشكل مبالغ فيه أو حتى مقبول، مع إننا على يقين أن  بيت الله ليس للمتاجرة ولا للعب بل للصلاة فقط، ألم نُهين هياكل الله التي  هي نحن بدخولنا بأشكال لا تليق بيت الرب، وبسببنا يُجدف في النهاية على  الاسم الحسن !!! أليس كل هذا يُعبَّر عن ما في داخلنا !!! ألم ندخل وفي فكرنا دنس أو فكر شرير، أو حتى رغبة لا تليق ببيت الله الذي يليق به القداسة !!!
واحذروا يا إخوتي  لئلا يظن أحد ممن يقرأ هذه السطور، أن الموضوع يتلخص في تغيير الشكل الظاهر  من الخارج كما يتكلم البعض عن الشكل الخارجي، بل الموضوع يخص الداخل  بالأولى بل وعلى الأخص، لأن الخارج يعبر عن الداخل، ولكن تغيير الخارج لا  يعبر أبداً عن تغيير الداخل، فأن لم نتغير من داخلنا ماذا ينفع من تغيير  شكلنا الخارجي !!!

اليوم يا إخوتي هي  دعوة لنا أن نفحص أنفسنا لئلا نستحق اللعنة التي صارت للتينة، أو يطردنا  الله من مجد ملكوته لأننا صرنا نختلس ونسرق في بيت الله ولا نوقر الله في  هيكله وفي داخل مكان عبادته، وذلك لأننا في الداخل لا نتقيه، فاليوم لنا أن  نصنع ثماراً تليق بالتوبة، ونتقي الله ونحترمه جداً، نهابة كأب ونحترمه  كسيد عظيم وملك متَوَّج بمجد عظيم كما استقبلناه يوم الأحد، أحد الشعانين،  لأنه أتى ليملك على كل قلب يطلبه كملك وسيد ....

كالعاده استاذنا الغالي
موضوع راااااائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 أبريل 2013)

فتلك الشجرة الكثيرة الورق الخالية من الثمر المبكر والمتأخر كانت تُمثل حالة الأمة اليهودية،
الله يا إخوتي لا يقبل أحد بناءً على شكله، فماذا ينفعنا أمامه مظهرنا، فأن كنت تلبس ثوب الخدمة تحت أي مُسمى [ خادم حديث في الخدمة أو متقدم، أمين خدمة، شماس، راهب، كاهن، أسقف، تخدم داخل الكنيسة تحت أي مُسمى من المُسميات، وعمل أي عمل تحت أي مُسمى من المُسميات ] فأي منفعة لك أن لم تُثمر وتظهر فيك ثمر الروح أن كان يعمل في داخلك حقاً .
بديع ورائع أخي الحبيب...وأسمح لي في بعض الكلمات..شكراً
ان شجرة التينة كانت عبرة لأنها كانت مزروعة في حقل الله وكرمه وكانت ترمز لليهود وكم من الأنبياء أرسل لهم ، لاكن لم يجد الثمر فيها برغم أوراقها كانت خضراء ولاكن بدون ثمر . ولاكن مراحم الرب من الأزل والى الأزل هي عظيمة.
اما بالنسبة لقلوبنا، فالرسالة الخطيرة هي ان الفشل في استغلال الامتيازات الممنوحة لنا يؤدي لازالة الامتيازات نفسها، فان فشل الغصن في حمل الثمار فانه ينزع (يوحنا 2:15-6 ) والمصباح الذي لا يضيء فانه ينقل من مكانه ( رؤيا 5:2) والاشجار التي لا تثمر تقطع وتحرق ( متى 19:7) ومن له ويعمل يزاد كثيراً ، وأما من له ولا يعمل سيؤخذ منه الذي عنده
( مت 13: 12 ).. ان ما يريده رب الحصاد هو الإيمان والعمل معاً، الجوهر والمظهر معاً، الثمار والاوراق ايضا معاً. 
شكرأ جزيلاً أخي الرائع في خدمة الرب والرب يبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المثمرة الدائمة 
  نعمه وسلام الرب معك والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح الحي دائماً وأبداً... آمين 
لنسجد للمسيح رئيس السلام، ولنشكره، لأجل نصره على الصليب، على كل السلاطين.
 ولنطلب إجراء نصره فينا لنوال الخلاص الى الحياة الأبدية آمين.​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

نعليقاتكم حلوة معطرة بالعطر السماوي وزينة النفس التي تحب الله وتريد أن تحيا معه بإخلاص وشغف ولهفة القلب الذي يأن محبة ويريد أن يملك الله عليه بالتمام، كونوا معافين في سرّ التقوى وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

موضوع رائع كما عودتنا استاذي
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2014)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ويشع فيك نصرته آمين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب ويشع فيك نصرته آمين​


 انا اختك في المسيح كل مرة تنسى كدة هههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك استاذي


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا اختك في المسيح كل مرة تنسى كدة هههههه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك استاذي



هههههههههههههههههه العتب على النظر بقى لا تدقي
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (15 أبريل 2014)

Well don ayamonded as usual you Speke about one of the very important case such as the proudness....! Time after time the heart became as a stone and is hart to repent end God who resisting the proudness ...! Well don


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2014)

صلي لأجلي يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (5 أبريل 2015)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبيبن ايام حلوة للجميع
وثمرتها تكون فرح بقوة خلاص الله العجيب آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (24 أبريل 2016)

*للرفــــــــــــــــــــع
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين مملوئين من نعمة الله وسلامة آمين
*​


----------

